# This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)



## PocketHole69 (Jan 31, 2010)

*This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*

I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.

Saturday night I was cutting dados on my table saw when my home made dado throat plate slid forward and caught on the dado blade. I was doing everything right- using a miter gauge with an extended fence, not using the table saw fence with the miter gauge, etc.

Evidently the 1/4" plywood I used warped in the summer heat and humidity in my Georgia garage and developed a bit of a curve that allowed material passing over the dado blade to catch and slide the dado insert forward and backwards. The result was the throat plate catching on the blade and shooting out like a missile, which caught me square in the gut.










Interestingly enough, it didn't damage the shirt or undershirt I was wearing, but the impact was so hard it broke the skin in two lines exactly 1/4" apart where the edges of the plywood hit me through the two shirts just from the blunt force.

It hit me hard enough to bounce off and fly 10 feet to rest on my drill press table back behind the saw.



















It hurt. A lot. It knocked me down when it hit me, and I'm no little guy by any means. I don't think I can really describe how much it hurt- it was definitely one of the most painful things I've ever experienced and people told me I was white as a sheet. My buddy thought I was in shock, and I may well have been.

On Sunday I could tell it messed me up at least down to the muscle when I had trouble sitting up the next day and burning in my abs.

On Monday, I felt nauseous and threw up when I tried to eat anything. The pain had gone to new extremes and I knew something was messed up inside. I had my wife take me over to the walk-in immediate care place after work, and they immediately sent me to the emergency room to get a CT scan of my guts.

After many hours, drugs, and tests they determined that my abdominal wall and intestines were swollen from the impact- that's what was making me not able to eat and feel like I was dying inside. Evidently its very common for internal organs to start swelling 48-72 hours past the injury, so that explained the delayed reaction in my guts. They gave me anti-inflammatory medication and pain killers through the IV and a prescription for the "good drugs". I've been in and out of la-la land ever since. This is the first time I've felt coherent enough to write the blog post 4 days later.

In retrospect, I'm not real sure what I could have done to avoid the accident. I can't use the riving knife, guards, or kickback paws with the dado blade on my table saw. If anything, an inspection of the shop-made inserts for bowing or warp-age is definitely on my pre-cut checklist from now on.

On the bright side my wife had absolutely no problems with me ordering a new Leecraft zero clearance insert and a proper Ridgid dado insert for my saw (which evidently they make now, but there is a 2-4 week backorder). My Aflac "accident" policy will even pay for them!

Be safe guys, you definitely don't want this to happen to you. I have a new respect for kickback and the force these saws can produce.


----------



## TimberMan (Nov 30, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are OK. Good reminder to all of us.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminders. Glad to hear you're better now. Sounds like the aflac duck did good.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


done that last year i think no fun when it happens


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that there is a happy ending, pain and discomfort notwithstanding. I've heard of "kickbacks" penetrating concrete block walls.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your doing better nows a good time to learn the art of the galoot


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it wasn't more serious. I try to stand to the side and out of the line of fire whenever I can. I also wear a leather apron. I'm not sure how much protection that really is, but I feel like it's better than nothing.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I have The 8" Oslun stack set, but I do all my dado's with my router and jig. That Stack set scares the crap out of me. My right shoulder is still separated from a kickback with a 1×4 piece of oak. You are younger than me, but i don't think you will be any quicker to dodge those missiles. Hope you are healing up and back in the shop soon. Rand


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


This is has happen at my local college. Someone was ripping a piece of wood without a splitter, it flew across, lucky the guy dodged it, but it went through a 2 inch thick MDF.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


That looks eerily familiar…...............


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Sorry to see you had this accident.

One possible way to avoid this is to make sure the zero clearance plate is screwed securely to the top. It can be very dangerous if allowed to just float in the inset.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Jason. I was hit a few weeks ago. I wasn't injured as seriously as you were as I took most of the force to my hand and wrist. Thanks for the heads up on the internal injuries…if/when I get hit again I will know better as what to expect if similar symptoms arise. Good luck with your healing.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


You will mend Jason. Glad it was not any worse…..but it was bad enough.
I've been hit a few times and should know better as mine was due to doing something I should not have.
In your case you were doing everything correct. That's why they are called accidents.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I've been fortunate in the three times I've had problems with a table saw. One was a board flying while cutting free-hand (stupid, didn't know, had seen a carpenter do it before….). The second was from mis-alignment of a fence which Frisbee-d a piece of plywood, thankfully I was standing out of the way. The third was from cutting a warped board which wound up chocking itself between the blade and the fence. I'm fortunate not to have been injured in any of these three instances. I'm sorry to see your injuries, and I wish you the best in not getting hurt anymore.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Jason

The throat plate for that saw comes with a screw at the front end (the end near you) that holds the throat plate down. If you look at your original throat plate you will also see a tab and the rear end (away from you). If your homemade throat plate had these two additions, I don't think such an accident should happen.

I have made several throat plates for my unisaw and on the front edge of the throat plate I have a small nail driven into it that hooks under the table top. This keeps it down at least on the front end.

It looks like you were standing off to one side of the blade and not directly behind the saw. That's good.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## new2wood (Aug 10, 2009)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen back in 1993. It was in my freshman woodworking class. Now, whenever I make a cut, I use a pushblock and stand outside the miter slots. It hurts like hell.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Glad that you didn't hurt yourself any worse! That is a nasty wound you got, yet another reminder to me of the power and danger of my TS.


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


You are so lucky!!! I lost my left thumb in totality . Hard to work without a thumb even if i am right handed. One realise how much your left hand works if the thumb is not there to help.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I've operated table saws for 40 years and have never had a serious accident. However, about three or four weeks ago I was working on a dovetailed box. I was putting a stop groove in the sides with tails for the bottom so that the groove wouldn't show. I knew that the router table would be the safest way to do it but it is in an inconvenient place because I have a small shop. I rigged up two stops on the saw fence and would lower the front of the side down and push to the stop and raise the back side up and remove the part and then finish the groove with a wood chisel. I knew this could be dangerous but did it anyway. Well, I did it one to many times. When I raise the part this time it accidentally slipped out of my fingers on my right hand and onto the blade. Before I could even think the part kicked back and hit the cabinet behind me and it made a noise as loud as a gun firing when it hit. This all happened in a split second. The part was there, the part was gone, and the loud noise seemed like they all happened instantly. My wife was working inside the house and she ran out to the shop and asked if I was alright. I told her a lie and said that a board leaning against the wall fell and hit flat on the floor. She always worries so I didn't want to alarm her. Right after it happened I looked at the fingers on my right hand and I couldn't believe that my fingers were still there or were not injured seriously. The box side hit a birch cabinet just behind me and knocked a 1/8 inch deep gash in the side. I kept on working but for the next 20 minutes, about every 2 or 3 minutes, I would hold up my right hand and look carefully and wiggle my fingers to see if they were ok. I knew that I was lucky. On the boxes that I have done since then I have used a hand held router with a jig or the router table and have determined that I will not do anything else on the table saw again that is not reasonably safe. I will also never again get in a hurry and will try to be safe and use caution henceforth.


----------



## woodzealot (Jan 31, 2008)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I totally feel your pain. I recently had a kickback that has left an impression on me (literally). Although I was lucky in that I had my ribs to me protect my insides. Can't imagine the pain and discomfort of having internal swelling like that… glad you got yourself seen by doctor and prescribed the feel-good meds… 

I also wrote up my kickback story with pics… my kickback left me with a unique opportunity for laying out joints: http://www.woodzealot.com/2010/08/28/how-to-use-kickback-for-laying-out-joints/


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Know the pain…. Speedy recovery!


----------



## vinceuk (Oct 21, 2010)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!..I've not had that on the table saw but had a near miss on router table. I was doing a wood whisperer style keepsake box with a sliding dovetail I had done the first side then I moved the fence back to do the other side of it, started the router slid work up to take small pass and it shot out of my hands (no I don't have push blocks) luckily no blood this time and I thought I had payed attention to marks advice.


----------



## momalle3 (Feb 4, 2016)

PocketHole69 said:


> *This is What Table Saw Kickback Looks Like (Warning: A Little Graphic)*
> 
> I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractors saw- its the new and improved version that replaced the TS2410 and it's a great saw. The problem is, when I bought it they did not yet have available a dado insert so I made my own out of 1/4" plywood and some leveling screws.
> 
> ...


I came cross this thread and though i should add my experience. I was working with a special blade for finger joints and a heavy composite zero insert plate fro my vintage craftsman saw. For reasons I can't understand, the Saw blade grabbed the insert plate and flung it out. On the way its sharp edge gashed my palm, requiring eight stitches, and then hit me, yes, in the eye. safety glasses spared me grave damage, but four more eyebrow stitches and a serious shiner.

I made a new zero clearance insert out of Richlite, a synthetic paper and resin material used for countertops, which is much much much lighter and would do less damage. The old craftsman saws take a 1/8 insert late, and the aftermarket plate I WAS using is 1/8 at the edges, but quite thick and heavy in the center


----------

